

Kissmetrics vs Mixpanel: Which is Better for Start-Up AARRR Pirate Metrics - hoi
http://www.hoista.net/post/42841141761/kissmetrics-vs-mixpanel-start-up-metrics

======
delirious
Mixpanel is holding a presentation in SF if you're interested in learning
more.

<http://www.meetup.com/SF-Growth-Hackers/events/106188332/>

